# Scope mounted light



## Woodjr55 (Mar 22, 2013)

New to the site here and I'm sure this topic has been covered. But I'm looking for a good decent price light to mount on my scope. I hunt in New York so not really looking for distance as more of a wider beam as I hunt a lot of hard woods


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just do a search, Wood. Lots of discussion already on this site and some good vendors, as well.


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wicked lights, they cover 80% of what your looking for. I really like the green led, I have a trijicon with a green dot mil dot and I don't lose the dot even though its green


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT. Enter "scope mounted light" in the search box in the upper right corner of this page. That ought to give you a good many posts to start with.

:hunter:


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome to the site!!


----------

